
The Broomway - curtis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Broomway
======
binarymax
Low tide natural bridges are fascinating. The first time I realized they were
a thing was when I saw the low tide bridge to Salt Island in Gloucester, MA
[0]. The broomway seems much more treacherous though!

[0]
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/7831824@N04/35684974504](https://www.flickr.com/photos/7831824@N04/35684974504)

------
arethuza
I can strongly recommend Robert Macfarlane's _The Old Ways: A Journey on Foot_
which has a chapter on the Broomway.

The book was recommended to me here on HN after I happened to mention that I
live near an "Old North Road" (for possibly Agricola levels of "Old").

~~~
red_admiral
Seconded. His 'Mountains of the Mind' is also great reading for
hiking/mountaineering-interested people like me.

In fact, I can recommend every book he's written.

~~~
ricktdotorg
Thirded (?). I just finished reading "Underland". Incredible read, highly
recommend his work.

------
frereubu
Recent discussion on a Washington Post article about The Broomway:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20547104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20547104)

------
drinane
Love the English place names "Foulness Island".

~~~
mjlee
For what it's worth, this is foul (fowl) and ness meaning promontory/headland.

That is, a peninsula that birds live on.

~~~
skrebbel
So Loch Ness means "Lake Peninsula"? Nice :)

~~~
arethuza
I suspect that might be a coincidence - the Gaelic name for Loch Ness is Loch
Nis with the origins of the "Nis" being a bit unclear. Neither Loch Ness,
River Ness or Inverness seem very peninsula like - although Caithness does use
'ness' in that sense but it was under Norse control for a long time but it is
a broad peninsula...

